# Bowmans Drug Store Poison



## VaultBoy (Dec 29, 2018)

I received the bottle as a gift and curious to know what it's valued at. In perfect condition, stands 4" tall.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 29, 2018)

Super bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 29, 2018)

Ooh, that's a very nice one.  Apparently one sold for $57 last year, which is way lower than I would have thought that one of these would go for.  Another one sold for $103.  Those prices are shocking to me, I would have thought that a local pharmacy poison bottle from California would be worth far more than that.  I guess there must be a decent number of these out there.


----------



## VaultBoy (Dec 29, 2018)

They come in a few different sizes mine being the smallest and 8"-10" being the largest.


----------

